# Other Languages > jQuery >  jQuery screen updates work in FF, not in IE, Chrome

## Krokonoster

Hi,
I'm not much of a front end developer and made up the following as I went along, but work in FF, and realized in IE and Chrome, the screen just "freeze".
However in FireFox, for each record that get processed , the progress bar update nicely and each row have a cell which I update with an icon.

Guess better to just post my code, hoping it make sense?

Oh, before this I build up a table of all records, give the first one a class name of "recordRow" and data-id of the record's id.
So the code loop over all records, and call a server side method that process the record and return a empty string (success) or error.
Note this all work in all browsers...it's just the screen seems to "freeze" (not updating the progress bar or anything)....Fine in Firefox..oh I said that... :Sick:   (late here)



```
$('#btnImport').on('click', function(event) {
	
	event.preventDefault();
	
	var total = $('.recordRow').length;
	var current = 0;	
	$('#progressBarContainer').show();
	
	var url = '/Portal/Admin/MemberImport/ImportRecord';
	
	$('.recordRow').each(function() {
		var id = $(this).data("id");
		current++;
		$('#progressBar').width(current / total * 100 + '%');
		var cell = $(this);
		var row = cell.closest('tr');
		cell.html('<i class="icon icon-refresh"></i>');
		var model = {
			Id: id
		};
		$.ajax({
			url: url,
			type: 'GET',
			data: model,
			dataType: 'json',
			async: false
		}).done(function(data) {
			if (data == '') {
				cell.html('<i class="icon icon-ok"></i>');
				$('#tblRecords tr[data-id="'+id+'"]').addClass('info');
			} else {
				cell.html('<a href="#" data-toggle="tooltip" data-placement="right"  class="tip" title="' + data + '"><i class="icon icon-remove"></i></a>');
				row.addClass('error');
			}
			$('.tip').tooltip();
		});
	});
	$('#progressBarContainer').hide();
	alert("Import Complete. It would be best to delete the batch file now.");
});
```

UPDATE:  I just realized if I add a .always to the ajax call and put an alert in there, IE show the alert and update the screen.
I tried set cache to false, but still no joy.

----------


## szlamany

Sorry for the late response - did you get this working?

Are you able to use a debugger in IE or Chrome - you could set breakpoints and see what's going on in further detail

----------

